# "Paint Exchange"



## Howie (Aug 28, 2008)

So, I accidentally did a little "paint exchange" with my car and the door frames of my garage. I was closer than I thought I guess. So now there's some white paint scratches on my charcoal colored car.

What is the best way to go about fixing the "paint exchange" on both the car and the garage?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 28, 2008)

If there's just paint deposited onto the car, you can buff it off.  If the white your seeing is your car's paint scraped down to the primer, you'll need to purchase touch-up paint.  For the garage, just paint over any damage.

--Bushytails


----------



## Po_Go (Aug 28, 2008)

Do they carry touch-up paint for the car at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Animal (Aug 28, 2008)

you could look there, but I would just go to the car parts store.


----------

